# is it safe?



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

i am running a 2.0 Ghz celeron and i am getting some pretty good gaming out of it(surprisingly), but half-life 2 lags like eff whenever a explosion occurs, and if i overclock it ill get some good gaming performance, you think its safe or should i just leave it, i have a thermaltake TR2 Cooler, so i can cool it really god, but will the chip last me a few months.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea I think its safe my processor is a 2.8GHz and with stock heat sink and fan I'm currently running at 3.3GHz don't see any problems yet but please know that you should always down clock if you don't need it right now, I only overclock when I need to.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

the only thing im wondering is since its a celeron, can it handle it, im gonna be playing alot of games, and my video card is really good for these games, but can my processor still handle it since its a celeron, which is not meant for gaming?


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

true there i have a P4 but i think a slit overclock wont hart your processor how much are you planning on overclocking?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

2.0 to 2.0 ghz


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

You should be fine as long as you dont go to far try goto http://www.stvsoft.com/ and download it and watch when your playing your games so you dont over heat CPU or G card or Mobo and if you do you back to the program you overclocked with and set to default or turn it down a bit. The best way to overclock and safest is http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.02.html, and once you download everything use the performance tool


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

most celerons can handle nice speeds but dont exceed it to 20% max...


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

You will only start reducing it's lifespan significantly if you start applying a higher voltage to any CPU when overclocking.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

i used the temps program garrettrules gave me, it works great, and i get 41.C on idle and 55.C max when i play my games, like far cry, when i overclocked it to 2.67 ghz, it was 41.C on idle, and 56.C on max, thats pretty good when im playing games like farcry and WoW on full , and Half-life 2, do you think i should stay, i want this processor to last me at least a few months. but it make my games run alot better when overclocked


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

41 idle is a bit warm, my GPU runs cooler than that on idle .

Check an see what your Vcore is with that overclock. That is starting to push a low speed processor. Like someone said, it is best not to go beyond a 20% overclock for regular computing.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

its starting to run at 58.c to 60.c when i use it for a long time gaming when its OC, so im just going to leave it at 2.0 ghz and hope for the best, but is a pentium 4 at 3.o ghz going at 68.c while gaming really bad?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

That is a little high, yes.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

even now when im not overclocking it i am getting a 41.C idle and like 56-58.c playing, are those good because i cant really do anything about it now, i have a pretty good cooler, a thermal take t2


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

That seems just bareable but i'm sure you can get it lower than that. have you tidyed up all your cabling and ensure a good free space in your case? What case fans you have?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

im using a kind of older antec case the full tower ones with the door and lock on front, and the pull off side panels, i have about 4 fans running, 2 in front and 2 in back, the cpu fan, and the power supply fan, i cant do much more than just not run it so often, im always playing games, my steam id score is 9.6, soc close to 10, because m always playing games, its on like 10-12 hours each day on some days


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

how is the cabling inside the case?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

the cabling is fine, but today it went down to 38.C on idle, so i think it was just because its been really hot here in mo val and California, but any other suggestions are welcome


----------

